# 15% off Bolt



## Idol (Sep 23, 2010)

I just saw a TiVo advertisement on Facebook showing a promo code for 15% off the Bolt. It dropped the Bolt 500Gb $199.99 price down to $169.99. The 1Tb went from $299.99 to $254.99. The price of TiVo service didn't change.

The code is JUN2016 if you are interested. It didn't say how long it would last. This is the first discount I've seen since the price drop to $199 without the free 1st year. I wonder if better deals are coming soon?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Argh! I'm trying sooooo hard to find a way to justify replacing my remaining, perfectly working, Premiere with another Bolt. The Premiere I already replaced was also in perfectly working condition and now sits doing nothing, with Lifetime. 

But, the Bolt is awesome. The processor is so much faster and the new features are so great (love 'skip' and 'quick mode').

I just wish they didn't raise the price for Lifetime so much. Geez, last time I bought Lifetime (for my 2 Premieres) it was $300. That seemed like the right price and STILL does, IMO. 

It has come down $50, as I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is your Premiere a 4 tuner unit? Or just 2? If it's a 4 tuner unit with lifetime I might be willing to buy it from you and take a bit of the sting off the new Bolt.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Is your Premiere a 4 tuner unit? Or just 2? If it's a 4 tuner unit with lifetime I might be willing to buy it from you and take a bit of the sting off the new Bolt.


Hey Dan! Sorry, both of my Premieres are 2-tuners.


----------



## Idol (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm with you sharkster, I have a good 2 Tuner Premiere and I can't justify $750 to replace it. Get the Bolt down to $150 with $300 Lifetime and I'll buy immediately.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Idol said:


> I'm with you sharkster, I have a good 2 Tuner Premiere and I can't justify $750 to replace it. Get the Bolt down to $150 with $300 Lifetime and I'll buy immediately.


I believe you will see a price drop on lifetime or (all-in) this fall when a lot of one year old Bolts one year free sub's expire.
How much? who knows but history has shown that as the unit's age the price for lifetime sub's drop.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

sharkster said:


> Argh! I'm trying sooooo hard to find a way to justify replacing my remaining, perfectly working, Premiere with another Bolt. The Premiere I already replaced was also in perfectly working condition and now sits doing nothing, with Lifetime.


You might think about dumping the Premiers on eBay while they are still worth something and still in good working order.

If a very good deal on Bolts comes along and Lifetime is reduced significantly or the Bolt Pro drops, there could be many people upgrading which will cause the value of used units to drop. Especially Premiers since there will probably be more Roamios hitting the used market. Just saying!


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

The JUN2016 has expired.
Appears that a JUL2016 is available however


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

TiVo-renewed BOLTs are also now available @ $50 Off
https://www.tivo.com/shop/outlet


----------

